# window trim and vinyl siding



## kristinski (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi. I have a very old house with vinyl siding in good shape. When they put up the vinyl siding (before we bought it) they put the siding right up to the windows, either covering or tearing off the window trim (I'm not sure.) It looks awful. It's like a big white mass with holes. I really can't afford to tear off the siding and start over and there isnt enough room for shutters. So, my question is - is there anyway I can add some trim to my windows and keep the existing vinyl siding?


----------



## donmorgan (Aug 23, 2009)

Can you add some pictures?


----------



## kristinski (Aug 23, 2009)

So, I have more questions. As I mentioned I have a very old house (ca. 1890.) It's been added onto and on one of the back porches you can still see what the original siding and trim looked like (that's the green picture) awhat it looks like now (blech!) Personally I'd like to tear off all the ugly siding and paint, but that's been vetoed. So my next question is: based on the green picture, would you think they just sided over the existing 1 x 4 trim? There'd be no reason they'd tear it off, would there? If it's there, do I just nail my new 1 x 4s on top of the old?


----------



## donmorgan (Aug 24, 2009)

Unless it is rotten I would not tear it off, I would cap it with vinyl or aluminum. I like the house,it has character.


----------



## kristinski (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you. It has tons of character. I''m sorry, but what do you mean by cap it with vinyl or aluminum?


----------



## donmorgan (Sep 10, 2009)

Covering it up with vinyl or aluminum. I would go with aluminum.


----------

